# status post vs history



## ram

Pls confirm the  difference that exist in coding the scenarios of 1) status post CABG; 2) Surgical History of CABG.


----------



## amolson1325

ram said:


> Pls confirm the  difference that exist in coding the scenarios of 1) status post CABG; 2) Surgical History of CABG.



Status is sequelae or residual of a condition or disease, something that may affect the course of a treatment, still being monitored. 

History is a code that indicates the person no longer has the condition, not receiving any treatment, but may potentially have a recurrence.

I hope this helps, it is tricky...take a look at the guidelines, both are explained in there.


----------



## ram

*thanks*

thanks for the response. I expected the correct codes to be assigned. ok. let me suggest. V45.81 for status post CABG and V12.59 for history of CABG. Is this ok?


----------



## amolson1325

Yes, I think those are appropriate.


----------



## rmwinder

Also, you might check w/ your state quality review board or whatever it's called in your state - the entity contracted w/ Medicare to ensure correct coding.  Here in Alabama it's AQAF - Alabama Quality Assurance Foundation. 

AQAF has told us (facility coders) that whenever someone has had a CABG in their past - no matter the length of time - they want it coded this way:

414.00
V45.81

Hope this helps instead of muddying up the issue!


----------



## hukums@gmail.com

V45.81 is the perfect code for Hx of CABG instead of V12.59 (this is only for disease conditions, not procedures)


----------



## tharal

Status is sequelae or residual of a condition or disease, something that may affect the course of a treatment, still being monitored. 

History is a code that indicates the person no longer has the condition, not receiving any treatment, but may potentially have a recurrence.

Exactly this is correct but here for the CABG status and hx CABG V45.81 is enough..I too think so, since the other code mentioned V12.59 is for the disease of circulatory system not for the procedure.

Thara L CPC H


----------



## mitchellde

Status is not sequela.  Sequela or residual is late effects such as a scar after a laceration repair.  Status is that this condition currently exists.  So status of CABG means that this procedure has been performed on this patient.  History of a disease of the circulatory system indicates the patient has had a heart disease but no longer has it.


----------



## tharal

Yes, sequela is not a status it's a late effect...Thanks for the correction Debra...

Thara L CPC H


----------



## atul.verma

then what is the correct code for "Coronary artery disease status post three vessel coronary artery bypass graft" 

I25.10 & Z95.1 or I25.810. Please suggest ???


----------

